# Newly Acquired



## Raol (Aug 31, 2007)

My Bro' just returned from Cuba with my order.
I couldn't ask for a better Brother


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

A sight to behold...


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Good god man! :dribble:


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice....


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

That looks finger lickin' good!


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

I'll trade you yours for mine! Lol, whats in the box under the Esplendidos?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like a great brother indeed!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Yum yum yum yum, To a Tune...


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

GatorMike said:


> Lol, whats in the box under the Esplendidos?


Yeah what he said.


----------



## Raol (Aug 31, 2007)

GatorMike said:


> I'll trade you yours for mine! Lol, whats in the box under the Esplendidos?


I'm glad you asked,....
That's another box of Esplendidos ::biggrin:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Esplendidos of corse


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow! What a beautiful sight!


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

out of curiosity...how do you manage to get that back haha


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Ahhhhh, my eyes are burning!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

the pain--hey nice brother and smokes---


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

ya I didnt think the end table was all that either...


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Its always nice to have a friend who is able to travel to Cuba. Great Score!!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

the cuban monti my all time favorite


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Fantastic assortment - enjoy!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

sweet could I borrow your brother


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Sweet mother!!!!!


----------



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

Your brother should rent his services AKA the CL Mule!!!!!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow two boxes...that would set my heart aflutter


----------



## CPJim-cl (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow
wow
*wow*


----------



## kevink868 (Sep 21, 2007)

Damn, dude! An enviable score.


----------



## Raol (Aug 31, 2007)

koolhandk said:


> Wow two boxes...that would set my heart aflutter


I gave him a short list but had no idea what, if anything, he would bring back so when I saw the picture of the stash, I almost wet my pants.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Holy F----in Cow, man am I envious. That is a great bro in my opinion. Let us have some reviews once you partake of that awesome leaf. Flint


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Holy $#@&!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dribble: :dribble: :dribble: :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

If you want to make sure your brother didn't rip you off send one to me and I will check it for authenticity


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

Raol said:


> I'm glad you asked,....
> That's another box of Esplendidos ::biggrin:


:dribble::dribble:


----------



## EvenSteven (Jan 10, 2008)

That is one fine sight.
How much $$ did you fork over for that?


----------



## Raol (Aug 31, 2007)

EvenSteven said:


> That is one fine sight.
> How much $$ did you fork over for that?


How about before I let you in on what I paid, you gentlemen guess what you figure I should have paid.....(assuming of course it's legit)
half a dozen estimates should sufice...
(Unless we turn this into a contest)


----------

